# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Fauna en el embalse de Almansa

## perdiguera

La fauna del embalse de Almansa

Durante mi visita al embalse de Almansa me llevé una sorpresa agradable por la cantidad de aves que encontré, sobre todo fochas,_ fulica atra_, y la abundancia de peces.
También me encontré con dos perdices pero fueron más rápidas que mis reflejos.
Os dejo unas cuantas fotos de la visita.

Unas fochas, asustadas por mi presencia, más que volar, corren a meterse entre las cañas.



Se ve que tienen prisa.



Las más confiadas.



Llega una cierta tranquilidad. Realmente había muchas.



A veces puedo pillar a algún ave en vuelo, me parece que se trata de una cigüeñuela _Himantopus himantopus_ 



O en tierra.



La fauna piscícola.



Ahora a por más fauna en Pétrola.

----------


## Los terrines

Creo que tienes razón, perdiguera, se trata de una cigüeñuela.

Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Fochas, cigüeñuelas y... son black-bass????? Esperemos que F. Lázaro nos cuente que clase de bichejos son esos peces!! jejeje
Las fotos muy buenas Perdiguera!!

----------


## No Registrado

Soy el de las setas, pero no he sido capaz de registrarme (bueno de registrarme si, pero no soy capaz de responder). Los peces son black-bass, o como les llaman los pescadores blases.

----------


## REEGE

Ya respondes y ya mismo tienes que registrarte y ponerte un nombre para participar en el foro con todos nosotros...
Aunque ya tienes un posible nombre...jejeje
*ELDELASSETAS!!!!*
Gracias, un saludo y a registrarte que es totalmente Gratis!

----------

